# After Crash...do i need to change fork?



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

I suffered a crash a few days ago and still nursing my wounds and bruises. I kinda anchored my front wheel which caused my fall. I disassembled the steering mech and checked my front fork (A LOOK HSC 4 fork) for stress marks or any faults but non was found, just to be sure for safety sake and to assure myself also that my fork is safe for use. 
This is an all carbon fork, If there are no visible cracks or stress marks is it SAFE? ? Does anybody have a similar experience using a LOOK HSC 4? Thanks for the help.


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

That's the problem with carbon: there's no way to test its integrity. Common practice says that since carbon fiber is such a brittle material, it may not withstand an impact that it wasn't meant to absorb. I've always been told that if a carbon component has been involved in such an impact (crash, poor handling, etc.), it should be replaced.

I've always taken that advice as being highly subjective.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Yah, race this weekend..*

Yah, its crazy, just this weekend saw a red/white Jalabert Look 381i that freaking exploded on impact this weekend. funny thing, the fork looked fine... frame was toast, though. Ive never seen such clean breaks... its like it was cheap plastic... freaking spooky we even ride these things. Mechanical marvels...


----------

